# Sigelei Swallow Tail 75



## Rob Fisher (31/12/16)

http://www.sigelei.com/product/index.html?id=16

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

That Blue one!
Very nice Rob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (31/12/16)

Silver said:


> That Blue one!
> Very nice Rob


And I got a matchy,matchy driptip @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (31/12/16)

Stop it!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/16)

Petrus said:


> And I got a matchy,matchy driptip @Silver



Ha ha @Petrus
Buying a mod to match the drip tip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

